# Denver in Ocean Depths Swirl - First* Custom Fountain Pen



## ChrisN (Oct 25, 2014)

My first* custom fountain pen! I have dubbed this style "Denver". It features straight barrels with a slightly tapered section. Finials & section are made from Royal Blue Metallic from Exotic Blanks, and the body & cap are made from a blank I got from fool4peppers that I'm going to call "Ocean Depths".


   

Cap diameter is ~14.5mm, and body diameter is ~13.5mm. OAL is ~136.5mm. It is fitted with a medium Jowo polished steel nib.

  

Constructive criticism welcome!

*I did make one out of clear acrylic, but that was just a practice piece so it doesn't count!


----------



## jyreene (Oct 25, 2014)

I like it. Is that the double start?


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 25, 2014)

jyreene said:


> I like it. Is that the double start?



Thanks, it is! Thanks for all the work you did in making that happen. When you started that buy, that's what gave me the push to get started in kitless!


----------



## jyreene (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome! Glad I could help.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 25, 2014)

The materials are beautiful and the pen looks very nice. The colors go well together and the proportions are good. Very well done!


----------



## termitedave (Oct 25, 2014)

Great looking pen! 

David


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome pen.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 26, 2014)

I really like the straight design on this one.  great job on your first one


----------



## Si90 (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice. I like the straight design and also the fact that the cap isn't too big in diameter compared to the body of the pen. Nice proportions as well.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 26, 2014)

That is an awesome pen! Would never guess that was a first for anything. The alignment is great, lines great, wonderful job.


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, guys! :biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks super nice on the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris, Holy Moly...that is your first custom fountain pen.... Can't wait to see the ones to come!  It's a gorgeous pen! You truly have the artistic eye with your choice of colors, accents, shape and profile...
Constructive Criticism.... Hmmm..
Lol....Does the fact that it's not in my possession count.:wink:
Doc


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 30, 2014)

jeff said:


> Looks super nice on the front page! :biggrin:



Wow, front page! I'm honored!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 30, 2014)

Outstanding pen!
Congrats on making the front page!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 30, 2014)

Exquisite! I love the complimentary colors as well! Deserving of front page for sure! At first glance i thought the finial ends were the atrax components that were painted or something.


----------



## DLGunn (Oct 31, 2014)

I love some blue and gray (high school colors). Beautiful pen. Honestly, that is probably my favorite pen of all the pens I've seen posted here.


----------



## MikeL (Oct 31, 2014)

Wonderful job. Nice combinations.


----------



## Rink (Nov 4, 2014)

it's awesome! And my favorite color! Any advice on getting started in kitless?


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks, guys!



Rink said:


> it's awesome! And my favorite color! Any advice on getting started in kitless?



Research - a lot of research. There's a few articles in the library that get into kitless pen making. Also, read the Advanced Pen Making forum. There are several good threads in there about getting started. Oh, practice is good, too! :biggrin:


----------



## tgsean (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow that is good, can't believe that is the first Kitless  pen you've made. So well done.


----------



## nilsdavis (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 13, 2014)

An awesome pen.


----------

